# Fav. "Fun" Round



## eidffy33 (Feb 1, 2006)

Whats ya'lls favorite "Fun" Round? I'm a huge fan fo the 10mm. My 10mm's just seem so smooth to shoot. I have no problems with my .45's and others, but that good ol 10mm just takes the cake for me. It may be a little more punishing recoil with some of the hotter loads but I have a blast (pun intended) with it. .38 super is a close second for me. Tons of fun. Keep :shock:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I've only fired .357, .38 special, 9mm, .45 ACP, .32, and .380

Haven't tried 38 super, 45 super or 10mm.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Fun round Why the 22 of course can play all day and not go broke. In a pistol will sharpen you skills and just can't be beat for general fun/plinking.


----------



## eidffy33 (Feb 1, 2006)

I haven't gotten to try any .45 super either. One of these day though... one of these days.


----------



## maverick9614 (May 6, 2006)

Really partial to .22 as well. I love the look of other guys at the range when firing .35 REM out of a Thompson Contender too, you wanna talk about recoil!


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

yep a .22
Shoot and cost almost zip.
After that I want BIG.

AFS


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

I shoot a lot of 9mm these days, but I LOVE shooting my 357 sigs. Can't beat that bang!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

22 LR


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Favorite "fun" round huh? I would have to say the .44 magnum. Not too big of a recoil, but still big enough to be fun to shoot all day. :shock:


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Add another .22lr fan to the list. On days when I feel really wild I'll even break out some .22shorts.


----------



## Porterfield (May 6, 2006)

Yea, I love my 10mm's (all five of them) but my "fun" round would be the 50AE in my Desert Eagle.


----------

